

Email down due to "Security Attacks instigated by Matt Inman" - ginkgotree
http://www.charlescarreon.com/temporarily-unavailable/

======
Codhisattva
The irony of this situation is that I've met Charles Carreon on several
occasions and he's the IP and tech lawyer I recommend to friends and
associates. He's an honest and intelligent lawyer who seems to have
inadvertently kicked a hornets nest.

Think of the other lawyers of note out there: Godwin, Lessig, Meuller and the
like. Carreon is not as well known but equally capable and ideologically
similar.

I think there's still time to turn this around and make it a win - win. But
not everyone is willing to capitulate, rollback and dump a client that's left
you out to dry.

------
abscondment
How does this not constitute libel? I'm not a lawyer, so the question is in
earnest.

